# DM Seeking Players in REGINA, SASKATCHEWAN, CANADA!!



## Lord Metal-Demon (Aug 28, 2005)

I am looking for a few serious, experienced and mature D&D players (25 years and older) with their own 3.5 Revised books who can commit to a regular Sunday game ... I am also willing to join an already established D&D group as either a player or alternate DM.

I'm a 35 year old gamer with over 27 years of experience and shelves full of gaming material. My gaming style is one based on a balance of role-playing and good 'ol combat ... but most of all, fun for everyone involved.

Interested, or know someone who might be?

If so, please email me at: metal(DOT)demon(AT)sasktel(DOT)net


Thanks for your time. I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Lord Metal-Demon (Sep 26, 2005)

Umm ... hello? Anyone??


----------



## Lord Metal-Demon (Aug 14, 2006)

Still searching for players and/or a game to join.  :\


----------

